# Photo Contest - would you mind voting??



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I voted! The 2nd pic is so cute


----------



## Firefilly (Oct 13, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> I voted! The 2nd pic is so cute


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I voted for the second one too, so...funny.


----------



## Firefilly (Oct 13, 2010)

So there is only 28 hours left to vote - please if you could, take a moment and vote for either one or both photos - we are so close to winning - but I still need your help! And your friends too - ask them to vote as well


----------



## Firefilly (Oct 13, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone who took the time to vote for my photos! I really appreciate it  The one photo with the two Belgians and the thoroughbred came in second place, and the other photo with the frosty pony came in third place. So thanks again so much for your help!!!


----------

